# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  G-Code Commands

## rd_3d

Hi Davo,

I am trying some custom G-Code for the printer and there are a couple of commands that I was looking into. 

What I want to do is change the bed temperature, the extruder temperature and the feed rate through g-code commands .

I had tried some things for the extruder but I didn't seem to have any luck till today when I did 

M104 T10 S220 
M109 S220 

Separately it didn't seem to do anything but together I seem to have gotten it working. 

For the Bed, 

Would I insert: M140 S# 

and lastly for the Feed Rate, would I use: M756 S0.18 


Thanks!

----------


## Davo

Ryan,

I have sample gcode commands explained in depth at http://hyrel3d.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=16 - where I can create an account for you if you like. PM me here or email me.

To summarize:

1. All commands are sent via gcode.
2. All variables are persistent unless/until a new value is given;_ this includes which head(s) you are addressing.
_3. Data loaded from the heads themselves to the Repetrel software are sent to the motion controller FIRST, then the gcode is sent - so gcode settings will overwrite (for the duration of the print) the head settings.

So:
*M221 S1.1* will change the flow rate multiplier from whatever it was previously (based on path width, layer thickness, length of printing move and print speed - TIMES this multiplier) to 1.1, or a 10% greater flow - _ON THE HEAD LAST ADDRESSED with a T variable._

*M221 S1.1 T12* will do the same for the second head only (yoke 1, position 2).

*M221 S1.1 T10* will broadcast this new flow rate multiplier to every head on yoke 1 (the only yoke on current models).
Also:
*M104 S220 T10* (or *M104 T10 S220* - the order of the variables does not matter) will set the temperature for all heads to 220C.

*M109 S220* (set temp to 220 and wait for head to reach 220) will only be applicable to the last head addressed with a T value; I don't recommend waiting for ALL heads (since the prior command in your example used a T10) unless you are, in fact, printing with all four heads, as missing heads will never report that they have reached this temperature. Rather, *M109 S220 T12* (or whatever) should be used.
Please let me know if this did not satisfactorily answer your questions, or if you have others.

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

I may have misunderstood upon first read as I tried using M104 S240 T12 and upon reaching the layer I had put that G-code in at, the temperature did not change. Upon second read, I realized that I should use M109 S240 T12 instead, and I will try this next time I print. Will placing this upon a layer change cause the printer to stop though and wait for the temperature to rise to 240 from 235? 

Also, the M221 S1.1 T12 seems to have worked perfectly and I used M140 S0 and M140 S45 to change the bed temperature as well. Thanks for your help so far.

RD_3D

----------


## LAFilament.com

> Ryan,
> 
> I have sample gcode commands explained in depth at http://hyrel3d.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=16 - where I can create an account for you if you like. PM me here or email me.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> 1. All commands are sent via gcode.
> 2. All variables are persistent unless/until a new value is given;_ this includes which head(s) you are addressing.
> _3. Data loaded from the heads themselves to the Repetrel software are sent to the motion controller FIRST, then the gcode is sent - so gcode settings will overwrite (for the duration of the print) the head settings.
> ...


Thanks for the fantastic resource.  Time to study up.

Mo
www.LAfilament.com

----------


## Davo

Ryan,

I have tested and can confirm that 

*M109 S240 T12 ; await head temp* 
on a layer change does indeed cause the printer to await the new head temperature. 

_However, the print resumed before repetrel reported the new temperature. Repetrel reports the average of some number of samples, and the printer resumes printing as soon as a single report of the new temperature is received._

I hope this helps; let me know if you have other questions.

Davo




> Hi Davo, 
> 
> I may have misunderstood upon first read as I tried using M104 S240 T12 and upon reaching the layer I had put that G-code in at, the temperature did not change. Upon second read, I realized that I should use M109 S240 T12 instead, and I will try this next time I print. Will placing this upon a layer change cause the printer to stop though and wait for the temperature to rise to 240 from 235? 
> 
> Also, the M221 S1.1 T12 seems to have worked perfectly and I used M140 S0 and M140 S45 to change the bed temperature as well. Thanks for your help so far.
> 
> RD_3D

----------


## Davo

Mo,

Thanks very much. I don't know if our gcode applies in all cases to the operation of other printers, so please bear that in mind.

Davo




> Thanks for the fantastic resource.  Time to study up.
> 
> Mo
> www.LAfilament.com

----------


## Davo

I've made a page with flow commands at http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Flow_Rate

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

That is exactly what I needed, thank you so much for your help! As always, you are the best!!!

-RD_3D

----------


## Cindy Soares

Hi Davo,

I recently adquire a Hyrel 30M printer and I am having some issues with the G-code of my files.

I changed them to try something and now all the files that I use to print (even the new ones) come with the G-code that I altered without even having one on their one.

Is there any way to reverse this situation or to reset all the printings that I did so far so that the G-codes can appear as new?

Thank you

----------


## Hunguty

> Ryan,
> 
> I have sample gcode commands explained in depth at  
> http://hyrel3d.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=16
> - where I can create an account for you if you like. PM me here or email me.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> 1. All commands are sent via gcode.
> ...


Thanks for this

----------


## Hunguty

> Ryan,<br>
> <br>
> I have sample gcode commands explained in depth at &nbsp;<br>http://hyrel3d.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=16<br>- where I can create an account for you if you like. PM me here or email me.<br>
> <br>
> To summarize:<br>
> <br>
> 1. All commands are sent via gcode.<br>
> 2. All variables are persistent unless/until a new value is given;<em> this includes which head(s) you are addressing.<br>
> </em>3. Data loaded from the heads themselves to the Repetrel software are sent to the motion controller FIRST, then the gcode is sent - so gcode settings will overwrite (for the duration of the print) the head settings.<br>
> ...


<br><br>Thanks for this&nbsp;<br>
<br>
Released great results

----------


## Davo

Great to hear. For many months I could not log in to this site, and then I stopped trying. Today, it works - so I'm back.  :Smile:

----------

